# 1998 115 Johnson Fast Strike



## bunn81 (Jan 26, 2011)

Looking at a boat with this motor.  Need info on reliability, problems they have, etc.  Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks
Patrick


----------



## Davis31052 (Jan 27, 2011)

The 115 Fast Strike (V4) is the same as the 150-175 Fast Strikes (V6).  Very dependable, but not that good on gas. Decent if you keep your foot out off it. It should be equipped with the OMS oiling system, which is much better than the old VRO system. 

When you find one, get a compression check done, check the lower unit for water and for prop shaft warpage, and have the oiling system checked by a QUALIFIED OMC tech. If it's been disabled, you'll have to premix.

good luck


----------



## FlyingFishing (Jan 27, 2011)

Davis31047 said:


> The 115 Fast Strike (V4) is the same as the 150-175 Fast Strikes (V6).  Very dependable, but not that good on gas. Decent if you keep your foot out off it. It should be equipped with the OMS oiling system, which is much better than the old VRO system.
> 
> When you find one, get a compression check done, check the lower unit for water and for prop shaft warpage, and have the oiling system checked by a QUALIFIED OMC tech. If it's been disabled, you'll have to premix.
> 
> good luck



X2.  Make sure you have a compression check done.  Should be around 115psi if I remember correctly.  Anything above 115 is great, but don't want to have anything under 105.  Also, take it for a test run and make sure it is a clean click in and out of gear without any grinding.  Good luck!


----------



## bunn81 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Jan 29, 2011)

I had a 97 Johnson 150 fast strike....V6, oil injection...

Let me just say that I was 100% guilty of neglecting regular maintenance on this thing.  I was younger and a little foolish.

With that said, this motor NEVER let me down.  Never.  It started on a dime even when the boat had been sitting for several weeks (2 months at the most).  Never left me stranded and pushed my 19' cajun bass boat about 60mph.

I would buy another one in a heart beat.  When I opened that thing up, the smooth revs of the motor were a treat to hear.


----------

